# Before this years "Keep Christ in Christmas" campain



## Four (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## ambush80 (Dec 3, 2012)

Merry X-Mas everybody!!!!!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 3, 2012)

lol

Merry CHRISTmas to all of you, and here's to a great 2013 in the AAA!


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 3, 2012)

Merry Christmas one and all!!


----------



## gtparts (Dec 3, 2012)

It is interesting to see symbols redefined and/or recycled to have new meaning and relevance.  

But none of those things are the essence of Christmas. They are human trappings, cold and dead..... except for one..... Emanuel, God with us. 

The birth of a child other than our own... perhaps notable by a few. The birth of a child of our own... more compelling, if only to us. The birth of a king... a thing to be considered by a larger populace.

But, the birth of the King of kings, God incarnate, the only begotten Son, Messiah..... now, that is important to all, even to those who do not believe.

Without Christ, December 25th is just another pagan holiday.


----------



## JFS (Dec 3, 2012)

gtparts said:


> Without Christ, December 25th is just another pagan holiday.



There's still Festivus for the rest of us.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 3, 2012)

great lookin' 'Holiday' tree


----------



## JFS (Dec 3, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> great lookin' 'Holiday' tree




It's actually a Festivus pole, but it sure looks a lot easier to care for without the needles and water.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 3, 2012)

gtparts said:


> It is interesting to see symbols redefined and/or recycled to have new meaning and relevance.
> 
> But none of those things are the essence of Christmas. They are human trappings, cold and dead..... except for one..... Emanuel, God with us.
> 
> ...



Bladeddy bladdedy blah.

Wrong floor.....


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought it was a redneck dancing pole until I read the OP


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 3, 2012)

Keeping Christ in Christmas seems reasonable since the holiday began that way in America. I understand why non believers don't want to hear it but the reasonable thing to do is to boycot our holiday instead of trying to change it


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 3, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Keeping Christ in Christmas seems reasonable since the holiday began that way in America. I understand why non believers don't want to hear it but the reasonable thing to do is to boycot our holiday instead of trying to change it



Or pay homage to where all that stuff really came from.


----------



## Four (Dec 4, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Keeping Christ in Christmas seems reasonable since the holiday began that way in America. I understand why non believers don't want to hear it but the reasonable thing to do is to boycot our holiday instead of trying to change it



My positions

1. No state sanctioned religion.. so no subsidizing religious stuff, nativity scenes, etc.. lets keep the decorations religion-neutral (or not at all). What you put up on your private property is fine, i don't care if you have 21 nativity scenes and 13 light up dancing jesus figurines..its allll gravy

2. Let me say happy holidays and not flip out.. heck, half the time i still say merry Christmas anyway, but if i happen to make a point of being neutral and saying happy holidays.. calm the heck down I will get it from both sides too.. if i say merry christmas i've had people go "you cant say that, you're an atheist!"

At the end of the day, christmas is just another winter holiday like people have had for a long time.. Yule, winter solstice, saturnalia, etc. Christmas is just one of the more popular ones at this age. If it wasn't chrismas, we'd find another word for it and still give presents, visit family, and drink lots of spiked eggnog!! I guarantee I would!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 4, 2012)

Four said:


> At the end of the day, christmas is just another winter holiday like people have had for a long time.. Yule, winter solstice, saturnalia, etc. Christmas is just one of the more popular ones at this age. If it wasn't chrismas, we'd find another word for it and still give presents, visit family, and drink lots of spiked eggnog!! I guarantee I would!



a very expensive holiday....    that's what I don't like about it.   

the expense of covering all my family and relatives detracts from the enjoyment.


----------



## Four (Dec 4, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> a very expensive holiday....    that's what I don't like about it.
> 
> the expense of covering all my family and relatives detracts from the enjoyment.



oohh, im with you there dude...

I married into a huge family. I actually prefer to not get, or give gifts.. but hey, cultural nonsense.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> a very expensive holiday....    that's what I don't like about it.
> 
> the expense of covering all my family and relatives detracts from the enjoyment.





It, and every other holiday has become "shop on demand", and promoted heavily by almost all businesses. Now, more than anything, it`s just a way to get your money.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 7, 2012)

happy holidays


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Four said:


>



My general has the swords of all the other generals.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 7, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> My general has the swords of all the other generals.



yes isn't energy great


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 7, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> My general has the swords of all the other generals.



I like that.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas all!
Celebrate how you best see fit. I'll do it my way, you do it yours!

Help out someone less fortunate this season, and take a kid hunting!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 7, 2012)

I look at  Christmas the way I would any other cultural/religious holidays and events. I can attend and celebrate other cultural events with honor and tradition without trying to change them. Like going to Catholic Mass. It's different from Baptist Church but I can attend and worship. I could go to a Pow-Wow and worship. I don't think I could go to a Braves game and be a fanatic but I wouldn't protest you wearing warpaint.
I could probably attend a Wicca ceremony if nudity was involved but Satanic worship would be pushing it. I would have to just decline and say not my beliefs but go for it if it's yours.
I think I could go to a Muslim Mosque in America without trying to convert all the Muslims. 
Christmas is a Christian holiday and should stay that way. I don't even think most Atheist want to change it. 
Kinda like Martha  Burk protesting the  Augusta National Golf Club's membership a few years back. She only represented "some" women.


----------



## dominantpredator (Feb 20, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> Merry X-Mas everybody!!!!!



You probably aren't aware that the X in xmas is a mark that was used by christians at a point in time so that they would not be persecuted.....you people can't win for losing. I know that you hate the idea that you recognized a christian symbol to all on here.....your faith is getting there


----------



## bullethead (Feb 20, 2013)

There you have it folks.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 21, 2013)

My faith is now here. Thanks for helping me find it DP.


----------



## TheBishop (Feb 21, 2013)

dominantpredator said:


> You probably aren't aware that the X in xmas is a mark that was used by christians at a point in time so that they would not be persecuted.....you people can't win for losing. I know that you hate the idea that you recognized a christian symbol to all on here.....your faith is getting there



The force is strong with this one.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 21, 2013)

TheBishop said:


> The force is strong with this one.



I'm guessing there's still fresh dirt on the boots from under the revival tent.


----------



## TheBishop (Feb 21, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> I'm guessing there's still fresh dirt on the boots from under the revival tent.


----------



## mickbear (Feb 21, 2013)

dominantpredator said:


> You probably aren't aware that the X in xmas is a mark that was used by christians at a point in time so that they would not be persecuted.....you people can't win for losing. I know that you hate the idea that you recognized a christian symbol to all on here.....your faith is getting there


that changes everything.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 22, 2013)

TheBishop said:


> The force is strong with this one.


lol, the Farce is strong too


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 27, 2013)

Four said:


> oohh, im with you there dude...
> 
> I married into a huge family. I actually prefer to not get, or give gifts.. but hey, cultural nonsense.



I like to give gifts myself. I give everyone in the trailerhood that I live in, things I don't use or need. I don't do goodwill. I personally don't care to receive gifts unless it's a 'food gift card'.  But I do give year round, I don't need Christmas to show me how to give. I've lived in this town for 10 years and never once been to the mall. I take anything anyone gives me and pass it forward if I don't need or want it. But I do understand where you're coming from on feeling like you have to give at Christmas. It should be give 'all' you can all the time.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 27, 2013)

ambush80 said:


> I'm guessing there's still fresh dirt on the boots from under the revival tent.



Is there fresh dirt from the woods on your boots? Why can't everyone just go and do what they wanna do? I've got fresh dirt on my clogs from diggin' a small stoop at my front trailer (craylor) steps to put free bricks some one gave me...ask and ye shall receive.

Only revival attendents have fresh dirt on their boots?....uh, I don't think so.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Feb 27, 2013)

JFS said:


> It's actually a Festivus pole, but it sure looks a lot easier to care for without the needles and water.



Festivus for the Restivus!  Now for the feats of strength!


----------



## bullethead (Feb 27, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Only revival attendents have fresh dirt on their boots?....uh, I don't think so.



WHO said that????


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

bullethead said:


> WHO said that????





Nobody said 'only', I was asking a question. Most everyone I know have 'dirt' on their boots, so what's the point?

My first husbands socks and camos could stand up in the corner by themselves  and I wasn't allowed to wash them. My point? I don't have one.  I wish I could still see them standing in the corner.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 28, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Nobody said 'only', I was asking a question. Most everyone I know have 'dirt' on their boots, so what's the point?
> 
> My first husbands socks and camos could stand up in the corner by themselves  and I wasn't allowed to wash them. My point? I don't have one.  I wish I could still see them standing in the corner.



You missed the point


----------

